# da outra vez, nói(s) num vai mais": nós + terceira singular



## Nino83

Olá a todos. 

Escutando algumas canções de Adoniran Barbosa (que usava frequentemente, se diz, um mixto de fala caipira e de sotaque italiano da época) encontrei frases como "nói(s) num vai mais" (em vez de "nós não vamos mais" ou "a gente não vai mais"), "nói(s) não se importa", "nóis era estranhos do lugar", "nóis vai trabalhar/ficar", "nóis perdeu" "nóis não entende", "nóis tava indo". 

O que queria saber é se o verbo conujugado na terceira pessoa do singular depois o pronome "nós" (e a falta das esses, como em "nó(i)s fazemo" ou "as casa") é tipico só da fala coloquial caipira e paulistana dos imigrantes italianos ou se é generalizada em todo o Brasil. 

obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Dei esta música numa prova na faculdade para as alunas colocarem no português padrão e elas quase me mataram. 
Eu diria que o uso  é bem espalhado entre os com educação deficitária no país, além de ser usado propositalmente como brincadeira entre os que têm  a educação padrão.


----------



## Nino83

Muito obrigado, Vanda. 
Perguntei isso porque li nesta página (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caipira_dialect) que "The negative adverb não has distinct strong and weak forms: não [nɐ̃ʊ̯̃] in short replies, and num [nʊ̃] for negative phrases – but it is by no means restricted to the caipira area, being present in the colloquial speech of Rio de Janeiro, for example" e que "In plural forms only the article or pronoun is inflected, and the adjective often remains uninflected [...] but it is by no means restricted to the caipira area, being a general trait of the so-called Vernacular Brazilian Portuguese." 

Agora, não sei o que é o "Vernacular Brazilian Portuguese".


----------



## Hagafiero

- "Nós vai" em vez de "nós vamos" existe em todo o Brasil, mas só nas classes mais baixas e, por isso, é muito estigmatizado. Não se fala assim nas classes mais altas, a não ser para imitar a fala de pessoas sem escolarização. 

- "Nós fazemo" em vez de "nós fazemos", por outro lado, é universal no português brasileiro vernáculo, não importa a região ou classe social. "Nós fazemos" (que é a forma padrão) só é falado assim em situações formais.

- "As casa" em vez de "as casas" (e "os pastel" em vez de "os pastéis") também existe em todo o Brasil. Até as pessoas escolarizadas falam assim algumas vezes (não é sempre), mas, quando falam, é só em situações muito informais. 

- "Nós" é pronunciado como "nóis" na maior parte do Brasil, inclusive na fala caipira. Um dos lugares (minoritários) em que NÃO se fala assim é Belo Horizonte, de onde eu sou. 

- "Num" em vez de "não" quando a palavra soa fraca (por exemplo "Não, num vi, não") é universal no português brasileiro vernáculo. A Wikipédia está correta. As pessoas falam "num", mas escrevem "não". 

- "Vernacular Brazilian Portuguese" se refere à linguagem espontânea que os brasileiros usam nas conversas informais. Esse conceito se opõe a "Standard Brazilian Portuguese", que os brasileiros aprendem na escola como a "língua correta" e que usam quando estão se monitorando (por exemplo, em situações formais). 

Algumas correções: 


> um mixto de fala caipira e de sotaque italiano


Se escreve misto, com S. Antigamente escreviam mixto (de acordo com a etimologia), mas mudaram na Reforma Ortográfica de 1911 (em Portugal).


> a falta das esses


Em português, os nomes das letras são masculinos. A gente diz "os esses", "os erres".


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Se algum dia tiveres vontade de empregar esta bela variante não-padrão de nossa língua portuguesa, lembre-se de conjugar a forma passada do verbo adequadamente: _"Nóis fumo!"_


----------



## Guigo

Adoniran Barbosa, cujo nome real era João Rubinato, conhecia muito do dialeto falado pelos italianos na cidade de São Paulo, no início do século 20. Este dialeto desapareceu mas deixou um jeito cantado no falar de algumas áreas da grande metrópole.

Sempre penso que Adoniran se inspirou em Juó Bananère, pseudônimo de Alexandre Machado, este um paulista de família tradicional, quase quatrocentona. Dele, o Juó, temos esta paródia da Canção do Exílio (1a estrofe):

_Migna terra tê parmeras,
__Che ganta inzima o sabiá.
__As aves che stó aqui,
__Tambê tuttos sabi gorgeá._


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, Hagafiero, Darth, Guigo. 
Potanto quando, por exemplo, se falar em casa, pode acontecer que falte qualquer "esse", mas usar a terceira pessoa singular com o pronome "nós" é tipico só do dialeto caipira (e não das pessoas escolarizadas). 



Darth Nihilus said:


> Se algum dia tiveres vontade de empregar esta bela variante não-padrão de nossa língua portuguesa, lembre-se de conjugar a forma passada do verbo adequadamente: _"Nóis fumo!"_



Tenho uma outra dúvida. 
Visto que no caipira se diz, por exemplo, "nóis cheguemo", "nóis ganhemo", isto significa que os verbos da primeira conjugação têm a mesma forma que no presente subjuntivo? 

EDIT: 
Trouvei on-line o livro de Amadeu Amaral, "O dialecto caipira : gramática, vocabulário" (São Paulo, 1920) que esplica bem as flexões verbais e nominais. 
O verbo é conjugado na terceira pessoa quando a forma é proparoxítona, portanto há: nóis ganhamo (presente), ganhemo (preterito), ganhava, ganhasse, ganharia.


----------



## More od Solzi

_nóis _cheguemo [uso regional dialetal] = a gente chegou  [uso informal das classes escolarizadas] = (*chegámos *em Portugal)
_nóis _ganhemo  [uso regional dialetal]= a gente ganhou [uso informal das classes escolarizadas] = (*ganhámos *em Portugal)




Nino83 said:


> Trouvei on-line o livro de Amadeu Amaral, "O dialecto caipira :  gramática, vocabulário" (São Paulo, 1920).



*trovar*:
Exprimir por meio de cantigas: _O seresteiro trova as suas mágoas.  _
(Aurélio)


----------



## Nino83

More od Solzi said:


> *trovar*: Exprimir por meio de cantigas: _O seresteiro trova as suas mágoas. _(Aurélio)



oops, encontrei


----------



## Alentugano

More od Solzi said:


> _nóis _cheguemo [uso regional dialetal] = a gente chegou  [uso informal das classes escolarizadas] = (*chegámos *em Portugal)
> _nóis _ganhemo  [uso regional dialetal]= a gente ganhou [uso informal das classes escolarizadas] = (*ganhámos *em Portugal)



Em Portugal também se usa "a gente chegou" e "a gente ganhou", sobretudo na fala, em situações informais.


----------



## More od Solzi

Alentugano said:


> Em Portugal também se usa "a gente chegou" e "a gente ganhou", sobretudo na fala, em situações informais.



Mas não se diz:

_[Ontem] chegamos,
[Ontem] ganhamos.
_
Devido à neutralização das formas ''chegamos'/ganhamos' [hoje/amanhã] e ''chegamos/ganhamos'' [ontem] no Brasil,
foi nessesário recuperar a diferença,
daí o povo decidiu preferir:

_nós chegamo/nós ganhamo_, diferente de _nós cheguemo/nós ganhemo_ (na classe menos escolarizada)
_a gente chega/ganha_, diferente de _a gente chegou/ganhou_... (na classe mais escolarizada).

Também ocorre: nós + singular, com o verbo preposto:
_Daí chegou nós..._
(Comparar com_: Daí chegou meus pais.._.)


----------



## Alentugano

More od Solzi said:


> Mas não se diz:
> 
> _[Ontem] chegamos,
> [Ontem] ganhamos._



Diz, diz! 
Segundo a norma, supostamente tem de haver um acento diferencial para distinguir passado de presente nas formas acabadas em _amos_, mas isso é na escrita. Quanto à fala, isso já depende da região. Sobretudo no norte do país (e em algumas zonas do interior), o que mais se ouve é _chegamos/ganhamos_ (quer seja passado ou presente).


----------



## Hagafiero

No Brasil também se diz "(nós) chegamo (ontem)" (ou hoje), mas várias pesquisas mostraram que o "nós" está perdendo terreno para "a gente" com o tempo.


----------



## gbasfora

Darth Nihilus said:


> Se algum dia tiveres vontade de empregar esta bela variante não-padrão de nossa língua portuguesa, lembre-se de conjugar a forma passada do verbo adequadamente: _"Nóis fumo!"_



todas as pessoas : eu fui , cê foi , eli foi, nois fumo/ a gente foi , ceis foru , elis foru


----------



## Nino83

gbasfora said:


> todas as pessoas : eu fui , cê foi , eli foi, nois fumo/ a gente foi , ceis foru , elis foru



Bom!  

Uma outra pergunta sobre o caipira. 
Pode ser que se usam os pronomes "teu" por "de você" e "seu" por "dele" (como na canção "Tiro ao Álvaro", em que se diz "teu olhar") ou isso é devido ao fato que a canção foi escrita no 1960? 

cumprimentos


----------



## anaczz

Empregar "teu" por "de você", na linguagem coloquial, é um uso brasileiro bem mais generalizado do que o que se pode chamar de "caipira". Por sua vez, "seu" por dele é bastante raro, conforme bem explicou Hagafiero nesta resposta.


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, ana. 
Portanto ou "teu" ou "de você".


----------



## anaczz

Não se diz "de você" como possessivo, Nino. Diz-se seu ou teu.

Tua/Sua casa/A casa do senhor/da senhora -> para a pessoa com quem se fala
Casa dele/dela -> para uma terceira pessoa


----------



## gbasfora

anaczz said:


> Não se diz "de você" como possessivo, Nino. Diz-se seu ou teu.
> 
> Tua/Sua casa/A casa do senhor/da senhora -> para a pessoa com quem se fala
> Casa dele/dela -> para uma terceira pessoa



Mas se pode usar "de vocês" no possessivo. 

Ex : a casa de vocês , o carro de vocês , etc. Pelo menos aqui no nordeste essa é a forma que mais se emprega.


----------



## Nino83

anaczz said:


> Não se diz "de você" como possessivo, Nino. Diz-se seu ou teu.



Ah, verdade (tinha-me confundido por um momento)


----------



## anaczz

gbasfora said:


> Mas se pode usar "de vocês" no possessivo.
> 
> Ex : a casa de vocês , o carro de vocês , etc. Pelo menos aqui no nordeste essa é a forma que mais se emprega.



É verdade, "de vocês" é usado, mas "de você", não


----------



## Hagafiero

Já "a gente" tem dois possessivos, "nosso" e "da gente". No entanto, eu sinto que existe uma diferença: "da gente" é usado quando o "a gente" se refere às pessoas em geral (como o "on" em francês), enquanto o "nosso" é usado quando o "a gente" substitui "nós". Por exemplo, "a nossa mãe" é a mãe de um conjunto específico de filhos do qual faço parte, enquanto "a mãe da gente" é a figura de mãe tomada genericamente. 
Essa impressão minha é correta?


----------

